# CFTPO Job Descriptions



## Jamtorky (14 Dec 2006)

" pick three jobs an #'s them as you choice  1, 2  and 3"

Not to hard if the jobs are trade related ... those that are any trade are sometimes hard to read ... 

Like J3 Effects???  

I want to ask about the ANA trainers position ... 

Is this anything like what the US are doing with its Nat Gaurd EET's ( embedded trainers) .. 2-3 guys hanging in a ANA outpost for 90% of thier tour teaching war fighting skills to the Afghans ... Training by Live fire.. no miles gear hear Mr Danza ... executing an ambush IS an ambush. Patrolling is a bug hunt... 

or is it more basic geared training at a coalition camp. 

what does the work up for this consist of?? 

I noticed that there were trade specific posn's as well ... 011 for Recon   arty and Eng trade specific posn's as well... 

Qaunsem Ilep 

Jamtorky


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2006)

Jamtorky said:
			
		

> ... 011 for Recon



So?

Who are you?

Your comments don't match your profile.

You seem to be posting a lot of stuff, that doesn't quite jive, especially all these course you say Reservists are getting on.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Dec 2006)

I don't think that the answers to some of those questions are the sort of thing that should be broadcasted on open means, dude. Your best bet would be to ask your CoC. They'd be better able to let you know what you're already qual'd to fill, and what training you'd need to make up for positions you're interested in.

They'd also be in a better position to tell you what roles are available to Reservists only, vice Reg/Res postions. That'd help you narrow down your choices, to cut down on potential competition, if you follow.

You could try pm-ing morpheus, but he's awfully busy, and I don't know when he'd be able to answer.


----------



## Barrel Nut (14 Dec 2006)

For more info on taskings, the CFTPO generally has a Point of Contact (POC) or qualifications required listed in the remarks column imbedded within the program, have your tasker check for it.

But definately: methods of work up for specific missions such as this should be kept Off of open means for the security of the personnel and their objectives there now.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2006)

Locked then.......


----------

